# No 'self-grounding' bulbs at Advance Auto even though same bulb shape there.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hate to point out the obvious, but did you try a local boat/marine store? You can even get LED replacement bulbs in that style.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I believe that bulb is a #78 bulb 15d


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> Hate to point out the obvious, but did you try a local boat/marine store? You can even get LED replacement bulbs in that style.


Both were closed but just saying I didn't expect to not find them at advance. The local boat shop is closed on Saturday and I already sold two children to buy six 8-ga butt connectors at West Marine that week. 😀

Knowing the part number would help so I could simply order them... I believe the next poster provided his thought on that.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

hawkman said:


> Both were closed but just saying I didn't expect to not find them at advance. The local boat shop is closed on Saturday and I already sold two children to buy six 8-ga butt connectors at West Marine that week. 😀
> 
> Knowing the part number would help so I could simply order them... I believe the next poster provided his thought on that.


The bulb in the picture is a bayonet style bulb (BA). 15 is the diameter in millimeters. D is for the type of base. BA15D. 









# 78 Replacement Bulb for 204, 205, 206 & 207 Lights


Replacement Bulb for 204, 205, 206 & 207 Lights




www.boatoutfitters.com


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Cool. I'll have to order them. West Marine didn't have them either.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

A contact is a contact, what would it matter if it has two contacts or one?

The entire bottom of the bulb (both pads) are probably 12V hot - and then the ground is achieved on the side of the bulb (or, vice-versa).

Put a multimeter probe - one probe on each contact while reading OHM, if resistance is zero then they are connected to each other - therefore using a single contact bulb would be exactly the same.

This Ancor marine bulb for example only uses a single bottom pad:


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

West Marine will have most of what you need -but you'll always be paying top dollar... Somewhere near you will usually have a proper marine hardware store that will be cheaper and will certainly have not only what you need -but it will be made to be used on the water.... Do your homework, ask around, talk to other boat owners and find a proper source for all your boat needs. I like B.O.W. (Boatowners Warehouse) down here in south Florida. You might have something similar where you are... Only as a last ditch would I ever even consider stuff from Home Depot for on the water use since none of their stuff is designed for anything other than household use... 

You can be certain you'll need them more than once since... "there is never just one thing wrong with your boat" - John D. MacDonald

"Aren't boats fun?" - LeMay (when he's being polite... ).


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Polite
Once told me if he waves to you using all his fingers he is being polite. 

Does not necessary meen he like you.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> West Marine...
> Somewhere near you will usually have a proper marine hardware store...
> Do your homework, ask around, talk to other boat owners and find a proper source for all your boat needs...
> 
> ...


Hey, lemaymiani,

Thanks for your input. Unfortunately, WestMarine did not have my specific bulb in stock - they barely had anything in stock in bulbs. A supply issue she said. You guys are my boating circle for the most part, so this is me learning/doing my homework - but I think you meant locally. I know of some local proper marine hardware stores. They were closed for the weekend, so I started on Microskiff.com.

There is certainly never just one thing wrong or one thing that needs to/could be improved, that's for sure. 

As for boats fun? Yeah, I both hate electrical work on my boat so much I want to blow it up AS WELL AS go to community college, learn electrical work from the ground up, and go into business!!! 

As always - and with all forums - I appreciate yours and everyone's feedback!


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Shallows said:


> A contact is a contact, what would it matter if it has two contacts or one? The entire bottom of the bulb (both pads) are probably 12V hot - and then the ground is achieved on the side of the bulb (or, vice-versa). Put a multimeter probe - one probe on each contact while reading OHM, if resistance is zero then they are connected to each other - therefore using a single contact bulb would be exactly the same. This Ancor marine bulb for example only uses a single bottom pad: [image deleted in quote by hawkman]


Thanks for the input. I guess it stemmed from the guy at Advance saying it wouldn't work and an underlying lack of full knowledge of bulbs/electricity. It seems somewhat logical that if there are two prongs on both the bulb and receptacle, that there's a reason for it that would make a single contact not work.

Why would there be two versions? West Marine had various bulbs, some listed as two-contact, and some as one.

I'll check what you said. If there's no difference whether one contact or two, then party on, but I'll get a marine-version, not car-parts-store version.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

All of this and the truth is I'd rather mount a light to my poling platform. I just want to solve this quicker for less money at the moment as you can understand.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

hawkman said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess it stemmed from the guy at Advance saying it wouldn't work and an underlying lack of full knowledge of bulbs/electricity. It seems somewhat logical that if there are two prongs on both the bulb and receptacle, that there's a reason for it that would make a single contact not work.
> 
> Why would there be two versions? West Marine had various bulbs, some listed as two-contact, and some as one.
> 
> I'll check what you said. If there's no difference whether one contact or two, then party on, but I'll get a marine-version, not car-parts-store version.


Shallows is right. However your socket has 2 contractors to match the 2 on the bulb. Using a 1 prong might not make contact.


----------

